# How can i Reduce Fraps Lag?



## Rawked (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey everyone of TSG. I am new here and I've came across a problem while running fraps. I have currently been playing a [First Person Shooter] FPS game from the website, ijji.com, Soldier Front. I have recently came upon a liking of video editing. Before i can edit my videos with my software, Adobe After Effects & Sony Vegas, i will need to record my videos.

My problem is that Frap's lags my game whenever I try to record the game i'm playing. No matter what i change, (Full Size, Half Size, 30 FPS 25 FPS 50 FPS 60 FPS, Disable Sound Recording, Vise-Versa, ETC) It never stops the lag. My FPS is always between 8-11 and it never changes while i record. However, if i don't record, Fraps reads my FPS as 32, which is the max FPS you can get in this game. I never lag when i play this game as my computer is very stable. Soldier Front can run on a single core computer, and I have a custom built computer built by myself a few months back.

I was wondering if you guys have any suggestions on what i can do to get rid of this lag.

Thank you very much.

Here is my computer specs:


----------



## Gulo Luseus (May 12, 2007)

You cannot get rid of the lag. When Fraps is recording, it takes up CPU time, but more importantly it slows everything down ion the screen because its the only way it can record. It doesnt matter what system you have, it will always do it. Hell, it does it on mine, and comparable systems.

Not the answer you want I think, but unfortunately a fact of life.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

I completely agree with Gulo Luseus and fraps has killed the performance on any PC I've seen it running on no matter how new or high end the machine was.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

You could want to try XFire instead of Fraps, people seem to say it makes your computer lag a bit less. With 8-11 with Fraps though, a bit better FPS won't really be that good..


----------



## Rawked (Feb 26, 2010)

Dang. well thanks for the replies guys, i appreciate it 

I've been searching the forums for problems and i guess no matter how good your computer is it still lags.


----------



## Masta Squidge (Jul 29, 2007)

xfire works too, and doesnt leave a watermark, however it basically is the same thing. My computer destroys cpu intensive games like supreme with 8 thousand units on the map at once, but when i fire up xfire recording in world of warcraft i get 8 fps... where I would normally have 130. Though this is just recent, like in the alst few months. the last time I used this was last summer some time and had 30+ fps while recording.

Leads me to believe something has changed in either xfire, or my graphics drivers, or somewhere.


----------



## Syst3mSh0ck (Jul 11, 2009)

Make sure you guys are using the latest version of FRAPS which is v3.1.1 at this time of writing, they are constantly optimising the encoding codec with most releases, the older versions don't even make use of multi-core.


----------

